# The Ultimate NeuroAdventure



## Cavemansailor (Feb 1, 2014)

A few years ago I contacted a number of universities throughout the world, as well as National Geographic and Discovery Channel with a proposal for an experiment that would place a group of trained adult volunteers in the wilderness for one year without any food, shelter, clothes, water, tools or.......language.

National Geographic said that the experiment sounded fascinating, but that they could not fund it.

Discovery Channel took part of the idea and watered it down into cheesy "reality" shows.

Most of the universities advised me to see a psychologist immediately.

One prominent evolutionary psychologist replied that he agreed with much of my hypothesis (that human language is a perception and behavior-altering neural coding virus and that extended voluntary abstinence from written and spoken language in a SOCIAL survival setting could lead to temporary loss of language (aphasia) altered states of consciousness, improved mental and physical health and novel ways of thinking). He said that such an experiment would be highly controversial and likely would not get any official stamp of approval, but that I should do it on my own and attempt to document it.

In common terms, I think this experiment would result in participants entering a lucid trance state, with decreased sensitivity to physical pain and depression, increased social intuition, and ability to solve problems visually. Essentially, we'ld probably experience the world more like other animals do, or early humans.

Anyone interested? It could be one hell of an adventure!


----------



## Ristoncor (Feb 1, 2014)

Sounds interesting. Where would you be conducting it?


----------



## sporehead (Feb 1, 2014)

More details please. I'm very interested.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 1, 2014)

see this is the kind of shit we need to fund.


----------



## janktoaster (Feb 1, 2014)

More info? Where, when?


----------



## sketchytravis (Feb 1, 2014)

that's a pretty intense thing to go about doing... like how big of a group are you thinking of going and doing this with? like where abouts are you thinking of doing this? when? and how are you planning on doing the documentation?

this is a pretty knarley thing to think about


----------



## Tude (Feb 1, 2014)

Soooooo interesting!! Do keep us informed!!


----------



## Elliska (Feb 1, 2014)

Great concept, I'd love to hear more.


----------



## rugburn (Feb 2, 2014)

I would totally be down for this


----------



## Cavemansailor (Feb 2, 2014)

I'ld like to get this project up and running by March. Here are a few more details:

Location:

An NFS Wilderness area in a southern state, or on large private ranch if one can be found. 

*Participant Group*:

*Size*: 4 to 10. 

Preferably with extensive experience in one or more of the following: minimalist camping, wilderness living skills or small group living. Participants diagnosed with ADD/ADHD, Autism/Aspergers Syndrome, Bipolar Disorder, Depression and similar conditions will be particularly vital to the experiment.

*Non-Participant Observer Group: *

*Size*: 2-4.

Preferably have background in anthropology, biology and/or relevant medical field.

*Neuropsychological and Physiological Data Collection*:

1.Administration of visual IQ tests to participants at the beginning and end of the project (Kohs Block Design & Raven's Progressive Matrices)

2. Periodic sampling throughout project by non-participant volunteers to measure levels of hormones in urine and saliva, blood glucose, resting heart rate, blood pressure, weight, body fat, and brain activity via mobile EEG.

3. Written and video documentation of behavior by non-participant observers.

It would also be highly beneficial to have access to an fMRI machine to see exactly which regions of the brain light up when exposed to language at the beginning and end of the project. Unfortunately, for an unfunded controversial experiment, obtaining this access is unlikely. EEG technology has become both miniaturized and affordable, and while lacking the spacial resolution of fMRI, will provide a key source of quantifiable data throughout the experiment.


----------



## rugburn (Feb 2, 2014)

I think id be perfect for this


----------



## hobopoe (Feb 2, 2014)

Sign me up


----------



## sketchytravis (Feb 2, 2014)

Id love to be apart of this. But I'm in school til like April or may... and i still have a semester or two left... So i can only do stuffs during breaks... Lame for me I guess lol

That should be some mad interesting stuff... Also, i may know some people with dem disorders that might be down


----------



## Cavemansailor (Feb 5, 2014)

Ordered a mobile EEG device last night. I extensively used the same device last year, and it outputs raw data from the FP1 position (prefrontal cortex), which is the area of the brain involved in "executive function" or complex, conscious planning and communication. It is this area of the brain that is especially effected by alcohol consumption, which increases the level of GABA neurotransmitters that inhibit fear responses and anxiety loop circuits. 

The device is remarkable in that although it has no "resolution", it can detect mental states with remarkable accuracy (anxiety, concentration, arousal, depression, trance states,etc.). I tested the device on myself and dozens of individuals last year in all kinds of settings--walking, conversation, sleeping, intoxication, problem solving, etc.

I'ld also love to have one of the multi-sensor eegs as well (particularly Emotiv Epoc) but the price tag ranges from $300 to $700. If anyone could borrow one of these from a university, that would be AWESOME!

Anyway, just wanted to let those of y'all who are seriously interested know that I'm working very hard to make this happen!


----------



## sporehead (Feb 13, 2014)

I dont have extensive survival skills, but I do have alot. I'm compatible other wise.


----------



## Cavemansailor (Mar 28, 2014)

I am beginning the selection process now. Send me a PM for details.


----------

